# Pink Tongue owners



## gemrock2hot (Aug 21, 2013)

Just wanting to see how many Pink Tongue owners there are out there as i dont see many forsale. i Currently have 8, 7 of which are patternless and one reduced pattern. So who breeds them? whats your setup? Do you keep patterned or patternless. Would be good to get to know other breeders as further down the tack i want to start breeding high patterned ones  I will get some new pics of my Pink toungues today..... please if you have any pics dont be shy to post


----------



## baker (Aug 21, 2013)

I keep two pink tongues currently. Both of mine are patterned indivuals. Don't breed yet as they are both still young but would like to eventually. I also want to expand into some pattern less individuals eventually. What sort of food to you feed yours? 
So these are my two:



And this is the enclosure i use for one of them. No where near what I want it to eventually be but it is working for the moment. Had to separate them as they weren't getting along to well at one stage. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## gemrock2hot (Aug 22, 2013)

I currently feed mine on tin cat food and they love it they get calcium powder every other feed. I feed them snails once a week in winter( when they are awake) lol I have just started breeding snails so hopefully I will be able to start feeding them more. I also feed the occasional pinky mouse to my adults. My adults are in a simple enclosure with a mix of cocoa peat and aspen. And my baby's are in a rack system


----------



## baker (Aug 22, 2013)

They all look quite nice little lizards. I really like that coppery one that you have. I feed mine pretty much the same as you do. I am about to trail a mix of my dog chicken, snails, boiled egg and some fine cut veges to try and give more variety to their diets. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## gemrock2hot (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks yeh I'm hoping that coppery one is a male as I want to breed that with my dark girl if it is a boy  yeh I'm thinking of making up a blend mix of snails, veg and cat food. Then freezing them in ice cube trays and just defrost as I need


----------



## RileysGeckos (Aug 24, 2013)

Do they need any sort of lighting, or can the just be heated by a heat cord?


----------



## baker (Aug 24, 2013)

I provide mine with UVB during the day. Only 2.0 or 5.0 because they are a more rain forest species of lizard so do not need the high output UVB. I have one heated with a light and the other with a heat cord and both ways work. Being a more nocturnal species they don't actively bask as often as other species so they get most of their heat off warm rocks and in dappled sunlight. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## RileysGeckos (Aug 24, 2013)

What is their temperature requirement? And enclosure size, can't find much on them on InternetInternet


----------



## baker (Aug 24, 2013)

The highest my basking spots get for them is 30 degrees. You want to try and keep these guys more on the cooler side as they can't withstand high heat for extended periods of time. Off memory you generally want an enclosure 3-4 times SVL by about the same high. Not much stuff on the internet for them but the best thing you can do if you want to buy them is to purchase, A guide to Australian skinks in captivity by Dr Danny Brown or Keeping and breeding Australian lizards edited by Mike Swan. I have both and they are both great books, Danny's book is only just released so will have more up to date information. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## RileysGeckos (Aug 24, 2013)

Okk thanks heaps, how would these guys go in an outside enclosure?


----------



## NickGeee (Aug 24, 2013)

They might not be too visible in an outdoor enclousure.


----------



## sandfireackie (Aug 24, 2013)

I thought pink tongue skinks were illegal to keep


----------



## baker (Aug 24, 2013)

I wouldn't keep them outside. You barley see them inside so you would never see them outside. It's not worth it, they dont need a massive tank any way inside. 

What made you think they are illegal to keep? Perfectly fine to keep them.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## baker (Aug 25, 2013)

New picture
Cheers Cameron


----------



## sandfireackie (Aug 25, 2013)

I have this old lizard book and it said they were illegal to keep but that book is quite old


----------



## o-Lara-o (Aug 25, 2013)

Here's my one and only PTS, 'Cyril' in her little home 





Did they work this time?


----------



## gemrock2hot (Aug 25, 2013)

I was told they are illegal in tas. I dunno if it's just me but I can't see your pictures :-(


----------



## baker (Aug 25, 2013)

They would be illegal in TAS and WA because they currently don't allow any reptiles from outside of the state in. Any other state they are fine to own, actually amazed more people don't keep them. Your attachments didn't work, try going advanced and they should work. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## gemrock2hot (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep I can see them now she's pretty how old?


----------



## o-Lara-o (Aug 26, 2013)

gemrock2hot said:


> Yep I can see them now she's pretty how old?



Thanks  She's about 9 months old now. Born on 6th Dec last year


----------



## gemrock2hot (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh ok cool same age as my babies


----------



## baker (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok I have one question for everyone that keeps these guys. At what age did your pink tongues tongue transition from blue to pink?
Cheers Cameron


----------



## o-Lara-o (Aug 26, 2013)

Most that I've seen are usually at around 6 months from memory


----------



## baker (Aug 26, 2013)

Hahaha makes my pair strange then. Both 18 months old still with blue tongues.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey guys, was just wondering are Pink tongues easy to care for and look after? what lighting do they require? do they need a lot of heating? i have an exo-terra enclosure that isn't being used and i want something to house in it that can live in it for good 
Also what price would i be looking at to purchase one?

Cheers Caleb.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Aug 27, 2013)

Adults are fairly easy to care for and they don't need a UVB light but in saying that a UVB would only do them good  I have successfully housed bubs and adults without. Price can range any where from $60-$200 depending on the breeder they arnt very commonly kept so adults are hard to find but bubs are usually born around December so u should be able to find bubs early in the year  some will eat catfood veggies and sometimes meal worms but their main diet is snails so be prepared to breed snails other wise it may cost you a lot to feed if the pink tongue is a picky eater  hope that helps

mine are 8 months old and still have blue tongues  but my 20 month old has a pink tongue im not excatly sure when hers changed tho.... maybe you have some late bloomers  or they are wanna be blue tongues hahaha

oh for any one intrested ive made a facebook group for pink tongue lovers feel free to PM me for the link.


----------



## warren63 (Aug 28, 2013)

couple of one of my mature skinks and a few pics of ones i got from gem awhile ago.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow they look great  which are the ones you got off me I can't remember if you got patternless or reduced pattern?


----------



## warren63 (Aug 28, 2013)

gemrock2hot said:


> Wow they look great  which are the ones you got off me I can't remember if you got patternless or reduced pattern?



the last 3 are from you. the 3rd and 4th pic are the same skink. patternless at the end and the other skink wasnt out. they are only just getting active.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Aug 28, 2013)

Ah ok awesome how different they are. Have you managed to sex them at all I'm about 95% sure my hold back is a female


----------



## caleb96 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks heaps for that information really appreciate it 

Caleb.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Aug 29, 2013)

No worries  there isn't much info around about them that's all from personal experience


----------



## snakeg56 (Aug 29, 2013)

here​ is the striped female


----------



## gemrock2hot (Aug 29, 2013)

I can't see them :-(


----------



## snakeg56 (Aug 29, 2013)

should work now


----------



## Bushman (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes, that's working now snakeg56. That's an attractive thinly banded specimen.


----------



## baker (Aug 29, 2013)

That is an awesome looking one that you have there.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## ingie (Aug 29, 2013)

I have 4 babies from this pair


----------



## gemrock2hot (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow loving those stripes. If ur in Qld we might be able to work out a breeding deal   oh great to see another patternless have you got pics of the babies Ingie?


----------



## warren63 (Aug 30, 2013)

gemrock2hot said:


> Ah ok awesome how different they are. Have you managed to sex them at all I'm about 95% sure my hold back is a female



unfortunately seem to have more males then females atm.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Sep 1, 2013)

ah i have 2 females and 1 male


----------

